

My year in tech regrets - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/year-tech-regrets/

======
dchuk
Seems OP is a bit of a trend follower rather than someone who gives new
products some time to be reviewed by others...

------
holyjaw
It reads like a BuzzFeed article and looks like a TechCrunch properly. Color
me confused.

------
alaskamiller
Too much money and time.

